
Ask HN: Generalist screencast series for mid-to-senior developers? - mmanfrin
I recently binged through Destroy All Software&#x27;s series on Computation, which was eye opening, and now I want more, but it seems most are either aimed at juniors (code school) or about specific technologies.<p>Any recommendations?
======
itamarst
Tooting my own horn, some of the stuff I've done is aimed at more experienced
people, and I'm not really interested in teaching specific technologies so
much as skills and ways of thinking.

E.g.:

* Blog post on object ownership's different uses and limitations in different languages: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/01/26/object-ownership/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/01/26/object-ownership/)

* Blog post on bug reporting as an important process in software development: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/02/10/voice-exit-user-rete...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/02/10/voice-exit-user-retention/)

* Recorded talk on testing, the big picture (first talk here): [https://codewithoutrules.com/talks/](https://codewithoutrules.com/talks/)

